# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! >  क्या आपको पता है लिखने की शुरुआत कैसे हुई

## Bhawani7000

*क्या आपको पता है लिखने की शुरुआत कैसे हुई*
====================================


ग्रंथ लिखने के लिए जिन ताड़पत्रों का उपयोग होता था, उन्हें पहले सुखा देते थे। फिर उन्हें कुछ घंटों तक पानी में उबालकर या भिगोए रखकर पुन: सुखाया जाता था। शंख, कौड़ी या चिकने पत्थर से उन्हें घोटते थे। फिर उन्हें इच्छित आकार में काटकर लोहे की क़लम (शलाका) से उन पर अक्षर कुरेदे जाते थे। 

फिर पत्रों पर कज्जल पोत देने से अक्षर काले हो जाते थे। दक्षिण भारत में अधिकतर इसी तरह ताड़पत्र की पोथियां तैयार की जाती थीं। उत्तर भारत में ताड़पत्रों पर प्राय: स्याही से लेखनी द्वारा लिखा जाता था। संस्कृत में लिख् और धातु का अर्थ है कुरेदना, संस्कृत में लिप धातु का अर्थ है लीपना।

लगता है की ताड़पत्र पर कुरेदने (लिख्) से लेखन या लिखना शब्द बने और स्याही लेपन (लिपि) शब्द का प्रयोग शुरू हुआ। ताड़पत्र की जो सबसे प्राचीन हस्तलिपि मिली है, वह ईसा की दूसरी सदी के एक नाटक की खंडित प्रति है। यह ताड़पत्रों पर स्याही से लिखी गई है। 

जापान के होयरुजी मंदिर में उष्णीशविजयधारणी नामक लगभग 600 ईस्वी की एक ताड़पत्र पोथी सुरक्षित है। जैसलमेर के ग्रंथ-भंडार में ताड़पत्रों की कुछ प्राचीन हस्तलिपियां मिली हैं। महापण्डित राहुल सांकृत्यायन ताड़पत्रों की कई पोथियां तिब्बत से भारत लाए थे।
==========================================

----------

